# Hi



## EddieP (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi all,

After lurking for a long time thought I'd sign up.

I currently have a Delonghi Scultura and Baratza Encore. Considering upgrading soon and being a full member allows me to have a proper poke around the forums.

Eddie


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









Any ideas yet as to what direction your upgrade will take you?


----------



## EddieP (Apr 9, 2018)

I've looked at quite a few Silvia's. I'm a bit restricted on space - anything taller than 40cm is a no go but that still leaves a lot of options.

I was looking (dreaming) at Rockets but that's stretching the budget and a big car bill has put an end to that. I'll probably go for something used and will come down to what's close or good value. I'm aware a grinder upgrade is also likely to be needed, I was only given the Encore a year ago though so need to think carefully about how I justify that!


----------

